# (Handy-)Porno-Werbung in der PCGH



## Marbus16 (26. September 2007)

Votet hier mal. Vielleicht ließt sich das auch einer von der Marketingabteilung durch (los Redis, zwingt sie dazu ).

Postings nach Möglichkeit unterlassen, es geht hier schlicht um ja oder nein. Da es eine öffentliche Umfrage sein wird, kann man ja die Voter auch so sehen


----------



## AlexanderPCT (26. September 2007)

die dinger sind zensiert und wens stöhrt --> weggucken

gerade sowas zahlt für die werbung meist rrecht viel 

suchts euhc aus, lieber über solche werbung drüberweggucken oder einen  mehr fürs heft zahlen 


edit: über sowas muss sich grad einer auffregen mit dem spruch "Mein virtueller Schwanz " in der sig.


----------



## patrock84 (26. September 2007)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe hat Ravenshield als Vollversion ist deswegen nur als USK16 freigegeben. Demnach ist es für diese Ausgabe okay!

Da aber einige Ausgaben ohne Einschränkung sind, sollte man diese Art von Werbung noch einmal überdenken!


----------



## exxe (26. September 2007)

Das selbe wurd bei ner anderen PC zeitschrift auch diskutiert
Antwort

Wir können nix dafür
Aber wir gebens an die Anzeigenredakion weiter


----------



## patrock84 (26. September 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, hat man als Verlag nur Einfuß welche Firma/ welches Unternehmen eine Werbfläche bucht, jedoch nicht wie diese gestaltet werden soll bzw. auf dessen Inhalt.


----------



## jign (26. September 2007)

Doch du kannst dir sogar die genauen Entwürfe vorher zeigen lassen bevor du sie druckst, ist alles nur eine Vertragsfrage.


----------



## INU.ID (26. September 2007)

AlexanderPCT schrieb:


> suchts euhc aus, lieber über solche werbung drüberweggucken oder einen  mehr fürs heft zahlen



Also ich würde lieber nen  mehr zahlen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. September 2007)

jign schrieb:


> Doch du kannst dir sogar die genauen Entwürfe vorher zeigen lassen bevor du sie druckst, ist alles nur eine Vertragsfrage.



Natürlich sehen wir vorher die Anzeigen...


----------



## Henner (26. September 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Ausgabe hat Ravenshield als Vollversion ist deswegen nur als USK16 freigegeben. Demnach ist es für diese Ausgabe okay!


Das stimmt zwar, aber es gibt ja auch noch die Magazinausgabe ohne DVD - die hat keine Altersbeschränkung.


----------



## Marbus16 (26. September 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Natürlich sehen wir vorher die Anzeigen...


Warum lasst ihr dann sowas durch?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. September 2007)

ich würde auch nen Eu mehr bezahlen.

Diese Kinderkacke verstärkt nur das Bild vom pickligem Teenie ohne Freundin der sich vorm Rechner einen schleudert....

Und das wollen wir doch nicht....


----------



## TALON-ONE (26. September 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ich würde auch nen Eu mehr bezahlen.
> 
> Diese Kinderkacke verstärkt nur das Bild vom pickligem Teenie ohne Freundin der sich vorm Rechner einen schleudert....
> 
> Und das wollen wir doch nicht....



MUHAHHHAAAAHAH ich lach Tränen...
Danke, der war gut 
Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## SoF (26. September 2007)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Also ich würde lieber nen  mehr zahlen...



ich auch - ich find das so minderwertig, wer brauch das überhaupt??? Ich hab mir noch nichtmal nen Klingelton runtergeladen, ich hasse diesen ganzen Handy-Müll :mad:

PS: das nächste sonderheft ist also eine PCGH xxx-free für nen  mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

SoF schrieb:


> PS: das nächste sonderheft ist also eine PCGH xxx-free für nen  mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denk mal, die kommt zum üblichen sonderheft-Kurs raus: 6,99EUR/XXX-Free Ausgabe


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal, das Heft ohne Werbung, wäre so teuer, dass es eine große Anzahl der derzeitigen Leserschaft dann nicht mehr kaufen würde. Ich hab deshalb lieber ein bezahlbares Heft und überschlage ganz einfach die Klinglton- und Pixwerbung für Handys. Und seien wir mal ehrlich - Porno ist doch anders, ganz anders ... 

Und die nackte Frau in der Computerwerbung ... die war doch echt hübsch und keine aufgeblasenen Titten.


----------



## Gollum (6. Oktober 2007)

also ich bin auch gegen diese dämliche handy-xxx-bilder und klingeltöne werbungen.
Diese eine seite bekommt ihr doch auch mit ner pc-firma voll.
denn darüber (neue produkte / innovationen) freuen sich die leute doch sogar noch, denn das ist ja auch die zielgruppe.


----------



## Piy (6. Oktober 2007)

wie wärs, wenn ihr alle 2 monate ein extra-heft nur mit handypornos rausbringt ? xDDDDDD


----------



## tobyan (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

mir persönlich ist das eig. egal, ob da porn- werbung drin is. Das Argument mit den Kiddies unter 16 die das kaufen zieht auch nicht, da in der BRAVO (jedenfalls vor einigen Jahren) auch porn dirn ist und von den unter 16 jährigen kaufen wohl die meisten die bravo und nicht die pcgh.

von mir aus könnt ihr das porn drin lassen oder raustun. wenn das heft duch das entfernen des porn´s einen  teurer wird, ist mir das egal, hauptsache der abo- preis bleibt gleich


----------

